# Snakefish



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

is back gotta drain a pond


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I saw that on the news last night. 19 inch snakehead in a Wheaton pond. The interviewed the angler who caught it - He was pretty supprised. 

They better drain that pond pretty quick. I think the snakehead spawning season is coming up.


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 22, 2003)

Break out the wok!

"For those in the Washington area wondering how to eradicate the predatory, fanged snakehead fish, Singapore fish breeder Koh Boon Haw has a suggestion: eat them. His simple recipe—cook them up with green apples and ginger, and bon apetit. In Singapore, snakeheads are considered yummy. “We’ve been eating snakeheads for years,” Mr. Koh told the Associated Press. “They’re tasty, and the flesh is so tender.” Another of Mr. Koh’s fave snakehead recipes called for putting the fish in soup, and grill or fry them with noodles—but he recommends a lot of ginger to cut the “fishy taste.”


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*I understand that the fish is not native*

But come on!!!! There are plenty of fish that act no different than a Snakehead... Bass eat other fish.... Release a large 40 LB Catfish into a small pond and see how long all of the other fish survive. Really, There are other fish in our waters that are not really native, like Carp. I'm not saying that it is right but its not like this is new or these fish really act all that different than other fish. has anyone ever caught a Bowfin? My god! BIG, Mean as nails, Teeth that hurt, And just as ugly, in fact so close in physical and habitual attibutes you might think that they are related! They almost don't look any different. 

For Example,









Again, I understand that they are not our native fish, but I do not think that they deserve all the bad press they get. The guy on the news called them Canabalistic! Wow, that is really unheard of in the fish world. The most remarkable thing about these fish is not their aggresiveness (like bass, bowfin, or even blues), size (blue cats, flatheads, or Rock fish), their diet (all fish, but maybe guppies), but that they can live on land for several days and have been know to migrate to water sources. Honestly the fish has my respect, I won't put my thumb in its mouth. That is really it. Anyway, My $0.02
- Surfman


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*Oops... Picture*

Here is the picture


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

Snakehead ...


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

bowfin...


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

Is the last picture a snakehead fish? It looks like a fish you can eat.


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

No.... its a bowfin .. and another...


----------



## The Fish Finder (Apr 12, 2004)

*Location*

Where did you hook into one of those? Around here somewhere? Looks like a pretty cool fish, but I'm not so sure I would eat something like that, it looks like :barf:


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

id rather eat a carp


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*Bowfin are around*

I have heard of them being caught in the Tidal Rappahnock and I have caught them in the Chichomony and James. Fight hard.... and agressive as hell. I won't eat them.
- Surfman


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

I don't think I could eat one either. I don't eat any fish uglier than me, and that's a very short list.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Here is a link to the Washington Post story about it

snakehead 

This is actually about 5 minutes from my house. Me and FLF Bass fish there and have caught some pretty big ones. There were days we would C&R about 20 each out of there. This is a sad day, now they will be draining the lake and it wont be the same for a few years.

another story about it


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2004)

Those bowfin are a decent sport foish that some people target. I caught one by accedent on a tube jig and it put up a good fight.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

I keep hearing of this fish on the news and was wondering if they take over the local lakes and ponds in their native location in China? I don't see how they can wipe out a whole eco system. What will they eat, besides each other if they do?


----------



## HelpOnTheWay (Feb 23, 2004)

People get so worked up over these because everyone had a buddy with a snakehead in an aquarium who'd call you over with a golfish in his hand and say, "Hey y'all, watch THIS!"
Sure, snakeheads are non-native predators, but we won't know how badly (or if at all) they'll effect the ecosystem until it's too late. Ask anyone from the Great Lakes area about Asian zebra mussels. They aren't alpha-predators by any means, but they sure are causing problems. On the other hand, how bad are the various species of non-native carp to local waters?
I sure hope the rekindling of the snakehead craze doesn't wipe out our already dwindling bowfin population. I heard that fish&game responded to hundreds of snakehead reports that turned out to be bowfin lying on the grass with their heads cut off.


----------



## HelpOnTheWay (Feb 23, 2004)

Forgot to add that the SciFi channel aired a movie called "Snakehead Terror" about a month or two ago that featured giant landwalking mutant snakeheads with a thirst for human flesh. I actually sat through the whole movie.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Just imagine if one got into a trout breeding farm. That would kill the stocking program.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Interesting info on theSnakehead the article also talks about the Bowfin and explains the differences


----------



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)

For the record, snakeheads do eat each other. Don't ask


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*Yo, surfman*

U think big whoop on the whole snake fish thing, everything has an impact on the bay or any water ur fishing


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

According to the news they found the snakehead fish in the potomac..(How theylived there I don't know) so now what do they do?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*SnakeHead in the Potomac*

Yes sir, saw the same report on the news the other day.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

you can't drain the potomac....


----------

